# Croaker on the york



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

well i went shad fishing before the run ended and got some row and perch but now i'm looking for Croaker any report on how they are running are they running good in the west point area ? last year I went fishing on may 14th and caught some huge croaker and one puppy drum like a mile south of west point wasnt expecting that


----------



## Btucker805 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm going down to York river state park Sunday, weather permitting, let you know how it goes.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Btucker805 said:


> I'm going down to York river state park Sunday, weather permitting, let you know how it goes.


do you fish from that pier there??


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Wasnt in the york but fished the mobjack yesterday and caught 9 croakers


----------



## croakerva (May 6, 2016)

The croaker fishing has been very good near the park for the past two weeks. Easy to land a few dozen in the 10" range with a few 12" mixed in. 

Bells Rock has been the best location so far, although some of the markers closer to the Croaker landing launch have been ok. 

Not sure how all of this rain will affect the bite for the weekend. Yesterday the boat ramps were about under water at high tide, but there were 6 or 7 cars parked there for pier fishing.

The crabs are also starting to arrive as well.


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

Fished at West Point on Thursday from the pier. Got 25 croaker on squid, two cat fish and one rock fish on white perch that i caught in the cast net.


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Would that be the pier, at 6th st or 5th, I forget? Or by boat?


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry 15th


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Which license is required for that area (West Point)?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

croakerva said:


> The croaker fishing has been very good near the park for the past two weeks. Easy to land a few dozen in the 10" range with a few 12" mixed in.
> 
> Bells Rock has been the best location so far, although some of the markers closer to the Croaker landing launch have been ok.
> 
> ...


Thursday was a good day to be fishing. Something bout the higher than average tide.
BTW: Welcome Aboard croakerva.


----------



## croakerva (May 6, 2016)

If you are above the Rt 33 bridges, you'll need a freshwater license, below them, it's salt water.

The pier at the boat ramp is above the bridge, so would need freshwater.




Aristokles said:


> Which license is required for that area (West Point)?


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Fished West Point pier today, 9-12! Just 2 small blue cats, on bloodworm. No hits on squid or artificials.


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

I caught 2 today in the Wilson Creek off the mobjack bay.


----------



## croakerva (May 6, 2016)

Went out yesterday and caught about two dozen croaker, kept a dozen of them including 2 over 12". Squid was the bait of choice with a little luck on shrimp. Fishbites were pretty much ignored. Also got 3 nice blue cats (16-20") on cut bait. 

Most of my luck came near the Bells Rock lighthouse.


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

rented boat Saturday for my birthday went about a mile and a half down river of west point. filled a cooler full of Croaker and caught three good sized catfish. my friend caught a tiny oyster toad didn't think they came that far up.


----------



## croakerva (May 6, 2016)

Went out after work yesterday & today. Got a nice catch both times of good sized croaker. Fishing in about 30 FOW in the middle of the channel by marker 22 with squid. 

I happened to trap some live crayfish the other day, so I tried them on one of the two hooks of my rig and squid on the other. While I didn't catch anything on the crayfish, I seemed to get a lot more action on the squid hook than when I had squid on both hooks. I think the live bait may have drawn some attention to my rig.


----------



## BnCFishin (Jan 25, 2016)

Fished West Point pier, caught 2 10" croakers on bloodworms. Caught 2 small blue cats as well , on bloodworms. Had a nice thump on med heavy rod, with cut eel, but no takers! Fished 9am-12:30pm, incoming.


----------

